# TV Fishing Do***entary



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Do***entary on TV here last night, about four boats from the Aran Islands fishing for mackerel off the Shetlands (one of them sank in the process). It's in Irish, but the subtitles are easy to read.
http://www.tg4.ie/en/player/home/?pid=4636432705001&title=Snámh in Aghaidh Easa&series=Cogar

Brian


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for that. I didn't know my neighbours from Inis Mor and Ros an Mhil had been on TG4. I'm leaving Brittany to go back to Connemara next March.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the posting Brian, it brought back some vivid memories.

Taff


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Memories for me, too.

In 1967 I was privileged to spend a late summer in the crew of the Stornoway trawler Ripple (skipper Jackie Morrison).

One beautiful evening we were racing for the market at Lochinver; and slowly being overhauled by another Stornoway boat, also racing for the best berth at the quay side. The other boat hailed across, " Ye need tae put a new enchine in her!"

Jackie replied, " Ye want tae put some effin' fish in yours!" 

Magic! happy Days!


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice one, Barrie!

Is that a permanent move, Robert?

Brian


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

beedeesea said:


> Nice one, Barrie!
> 
> Is that a permanent move, Robert?
> 
> Brian


Yes, permanent. I've only been away ten or eleven years, but spent fifteen years there before that. It's more like home than anywhere else I have been. We'll just have to come back to Brittany from time to time until we can sell up here.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Good luck with the transition so, and welcome home.

Brian


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Robert, will you have a spare room when you move back?
I'd never heard of Connemara, so spent some time looking it up and I can't figure why you'd want to leave such a perfect spot. All the best for the future! (Thumb)

Taff


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Robert, PS to #8.
Who says married couples don't have secrets?
Showing the Google pics to my Sylvia, she says, "Oh it's beautiful, I've got some of those shots, I went there from Guernsey in the 60's!"
She went on to say she'd shown them to me years ago. (44 years married!) Then, "You must have heard about the place. Oh, perhaps not - you're a Welsh twit aren't you!"
Oh well!

Taff


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for those references to my post. Who knows what contacts may be made in the future?


----------

